# Ideas for housing



## Steak and Eggs Farm (Dec 16, 2010)

Our farm will be new to rabbits.  The kids tell me they are interested in rabbits for 4-H.  Any ideas for hutches, cages or tractors.  I figured before I started building anything I'd get some opinions first.  Ideas on locations would be helpful to.  I have a blank slate right now.  Pictures are always helpful.  Thanks!!!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 18, 2010)

A couple months after Easter, a lot of hutches will be on sale. You can find deals on Craig's List.
My husband was able to make me metal cages from recycled materials, so if you look at enough designs you might be able to build your own. Ours have worked out great and give the rabbits lots of room.

If you get the tractor thing figured out, let me know! I'd love to give the bunnies some free ranging time but I'm afraid they would burrow out and escape! I've seen a few tractors but all looked like a rabbit could just dig out in a few minutes if they were so inclined.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

I think the choices for rabbit cages will make or break a rabbit keeping experience.

I'm fussy about aesthetics, and I sell to pet/show people, so looks are really important here.  I went for a high maintenance setup.




Penelope's Rabbitry by Penelope's Rabbitry, on Flickr

How about you tell us more about what breed(s) of rabbits and your kids' ages/responsibility level, how much you are willing to pay, how much you want to maintain...


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 18, 2010)

That is a beautiful set up....my recycled materials did not make something as pretty.
It looks like one bunny is escaping from the cage in the bottom of that picture!


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

@ savingdogs - I put my rabbits out in the grass.  A single rabbit *might* dig a little, but can't burrow in a single day.  You'll move a tractor at least once a day anyways.  A group of rabbits is happy as a clam.  I had a bunch of meaties in the grass for a couple weeks, moved the pen once a day, no escape attempts.


----------



## Steak and Eggs Farm (Dec 18, 2010)

My son is 9.  He showed chickens at the fair last year.  He was able to take care of them entirely by himself, although he has been around chickens for many years.  He has be reading books and talking to friend.  I think the Holland Lop is what he is leaning towards.  My daughter won't show till next year but I am sure she will want "practice".  
I know I will have to have separate cages for does and bucks.  I am thinking if I could build my own I could get the size, shape and maintenance type that would work on our farm. The bought one are nice and handy.  I might incorporate some if I find some good deals like what was mentioned in a previous post.

I saw some that were called 1 hole and 2 hole.  How many should be in a hutch?


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Steak and Eggs Farm said:
			
		

> My son is 9.  He showed chickens at the fair last year.  He was able to take care of them entirely by himself, although he has been around chickens for many years.  He has be reading books and talking to friend.  I think the Holland Lop is what he is leaning towards.  My daughter won't show till next year but I am sure she will want "practice".
> I know I will have to have separate cages for does and bucks.  I am thinking if I could build my own I could get the size, shape and maintenance type that would work on our farm. The bought one are nice and handy.  I might incorporate some if I find some good deals like what was mentioned in a previous post.
> 
> I saw some that were called 1 hole and 2 hole.  How many should be in a hutch?


How many together will depend on what you have.  If you have enough does, your buck won't need a cage, just alternate between the girls.  A litter can be raised together.  Once the girls are separated, they will probably fight if put back together.  I keep does in pairs or trios until they are old enough to breed.  After they are separated (even for a day) they'll most likely fight when put back together.  do not take a rabbit fight lightly - it can be nasty.

For a kid, I'd go for hutches on the ground.  No poop trays to clean out every day.  In spring shovel the poop pile out into a garden.  Nasty cleaning chores = done.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgot to add -- choose a less popular breed for better chances of winning.  Seriously, some breeds will have a hundred at a show, but another breed will only have a handful.


----------

